# Noah Breakthrough



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so proud of my little Tootsies 

he just let me pet his tiny head for about 40 seconds solid!!!! I'm thrilled 

He developed a fear of hands after he needed regular antibiotics and eye drops to treat an illness when he was about 8 months old. It's very rare that we can pet him now and when we do it lasts a brief second (except for when we came home from the wedding and he allowed me to scritch around his beak but I think he was distracted with the shock of seeing us again) 

Lately I've started holding my finger above his head and he'll just sit there looking at it with his beak open ready to snap but over time he's been relaxing his 'jaws' beak and starting to look back at me rather than the finger. So just now I started the same thing and although at first he gave a warning beak open look he seemed quite relaxed so I started with virtual strokes above his head and very slowly moved my finger down until I was actually stroking him and he enjoyed it  

Best 40 seconds ever!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay- well done Noah. He's such a sweet little boy. It must be so frightening for them when we have to treat them for their own good, but they don't understand it. It's heartwarming to see your gentle and routine efforts have paid off.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Therm said:


> Yay- well done Noah. He's such a sweet little boy. It must be so frightening for them when we have to treat them for their own good, but they don't understand it. It's heartwarming to see your gentle and routine efforts have paid off.


Yes it is. Noah's behaviour became very testing when he hit the dreaded teenage years and unfortunately that coincided with him getting sick and in turn developing his phobia of both hands and going to the vet - but throughout all his nipping and snapping it was always obvious that he never wanted to be like that.

We have all learned (and continue to learn) our boundaries and I think he's as delighted as we are that we all understand eachother much better these days 

He's such a little sweetheart I love him so much


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done Noah. Patience certainly pays off.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamah,
This is a wonderful achievement for both of you! :hug:
I'm so glad Noah is redeveloping his trust which will make his already strong bond with you so much more rewarding. 
What a lovely Christmas gift!*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Well done,Noah and Niamh!:2thumbs:


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Noah*

I was just thinking the same thing, Deborah. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Congrat's to both you and Noah...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone I'm chuffed 

On another Noah update note, he's just spent the past ten minutes squawking really loudly at his own reflection!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Noah wants to know if Mommy and Daddy (or Santa) are going to be bringing him a brother for Christmas (or the New Year). *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I want so badly to get another but I really do feel that we've missed the boat - we held off until after the wedding but now Noah is just really happy in his routine especially after spending a month at the vet that I don't want to upset him. I honestly don't know what the best thing to do is. And then of course there's the dilemma of what type of bird to get. Perhaps when we move house and territory has to be reestablished it might be easier. and so the battle in my head continues!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, 

What a wonderful bond you have with Noah, and it's absolutely heartwarming that you both have reached such trust and understanding. 

Noah is the sweetest little 'riki I've ever seen (he's actually the only one I've ever seen, but I'm sure that wouldn't change my opinion one bit! ) and I know how happy you must feel at reaching this milestone. 

Congratulations and give Noah a kiss for me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Niamhf said:



Oh I want so badly to get another but I really do feel that we've missed the boat - we held off until after the wedding but now Noah is just really happy in his routine especially after spending a month at the vet that I don't want to upset him. I honestly don't know what the best thing to do is. And then of course there's the dilemma of what type of bird to get. Perhaps when we move house and territory has to be reestablished it might be easier. and so the battle in my head continues!!

Click to expand...

Niamh,

As long as Noah is happy with his routine then that is all that truly matters. 

Noah is the best little "honorary mascot" Talk Budgies could ever hope to have.

I always look forward to your posts and pictures of your little darling!*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Niamh,
> 
> What a wonderful bond you have with Noah, and it's absolutely heartwarming that you both have reached such trust and understanding.
> 
> ...


Haha he's certainly one of a kind  you know I was astounded to find two kakarikis in the petshop back in Ireland when I went in to buy supplies for the dog we found. They were the sweetest and when I pulled out a video of Noah they were all agog and started sticking their little feet out of the cage to bring the phone closer to them  then of course I broke into my own version of kakariki sounds and that set them off altogether 

As for the kiss that I can do - he's never not let me kiss him 



FaeryBee said:


> *
> Niamh,
> 
> As long as Noah is happy with his routine then that is all that truly matters.
> ...


Thanks Deb,
Noah loves being the Mascot of TB


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

That red above your birds cere is great. It makes the yellow stand out even more. Quite a bird.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Niamh, if anyone could rebuild the trust it is you. I know Noah in his heart knows you were helping him. I always feel so guilty when I have to give some medication or catch and hold one of my budgies except for Budget he just loves being held I am so lucky with him.
I think it's about time for a Noah movie marathon ????:2thumbs:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha Noah loves the camera alright 😊
I think he definitely knows I look out for him and he's so well behaved with routine etc. but a phobia is a phobia all the same. I'm just so thrilled that we've had this breakthrough


----------

